# Reds in the shallows-8/09



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

After fishing a higher tide yesterday with not much happening, I wanted to test out the low tide again. Got in the water by 2 with the tide falling fast and left around 4:30. Had to pull out the plastics today as it was to shallow to fish the jerkbait and to much floating grass for topwater. It wasn't long before the first fish hit and the bites kept coming. Landed 10 fish total with 8 slots and 1 under, and a decent trout. A few fish had others follow them in but they would disappear. Sight fished one red from about 10' away that was following a ray. Pretty cool to watch him nose down on the bait in 1' or less of water. Finally caught a trout way up shallow and she put on quite a show. Bit within 5' of me and came up jumping and head shaking instantly. Took the picture, revived her for a minute or two and watched her swim away strong. It has surprised me how many fish are up in 2' or less during these low tides. The reds are up there eating crabs by the evidence found in the stomachs. Water felt very warm today and there was not much wind. Here's a few pics:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job on the catches and finding out what they are munching on!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Yep, you're dialed in now.
We call this a falling tide, "all-you-can -eat" buffet for the fish.

Jeff, did you notice eggs in the last few female trout you may have harvested?
2 of my last keeper size trout were females with eggs.

For those waiting for a tip: This means big trout are hungry if they are still trying to spawn. This period before the next full moon means a good trout bite!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Photos are interesting. Jeff, you ever think about doing a thread on your wading equipment set-up?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Yep, you're dialed in now.
> We call this a falling tide, "all-you-can -eat" buffet for the fish.
> 
> Jeff, did you notice eggs in the last few female trout you may have harvested?
> ...


Bruce,
You are correct, the buffet is on. Every baitfish you can think of is up on this flat right now. Pinfish, pigfish, croaker, mullet, bull minnows, needlefish, lizardfish, shrimp, crabs; its loaded. 
It's been a few weeks since I kept a trout but yes, most had eggs, even a few of the smaller slots. I seem to catch more big trout through the years during the neep tides. They seem to get up on the flat more often when there's less water movement. They are usually very skinny from spawning and very hungry, ready to eat anything. I've been doing some research lately on their spawning routine and some of the info is very interesting.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

UncleMilty7 said:


> Photos are interesting. Jeff, you ever think about doing a thread on your wading equipment set-up?


Haven't ever thought about it, but I would be glad to. I would be lost without my floating fish basket. It's nice to have a flat surface to work from.


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

i thought you were standing next to the worlds tinyest boat..lol. now i get it


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Haven't ever thought about it, but I would be glad to. I would be lost without my floating fish basket. It's nice to have a flat surface to work from.


Great work bud! Yea you should make a post one day on your equipment, strategy, and ideas. I bet alot of people would soak it up with appreciatation. 

Its funny everytime I have to retie or unhook a fish my happy but has to walk to where ur at... that float device is almost a necessity. And pleased to see those plastics working out for yah. 

X2 with BF ur dialed in now!!! Hahaha
Let the good times roll bud

Tight Lines and GOOD FISHIN

Buy the way nice pic of the tail. YOU caught a pretty one there*


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Great work bud! Yea you should make a post one day on your equipment, strategy, and ideas. I bet alot of people would soak it up with appreciatation.
> 
> Its funny everytime I have to retie or unhook a fish my happy but has to walk to where ur at... that float device is almost a necessity. And pleased to see those plastics working out for yah.
> 
> ...


Thanks Josh. I'm gonna post some specifics of the setup I use out there and what specifically I look for. Hopefully some will find it useful. 
My catch rate usually goes down as I fish a flat day after day but this ones been getting better and better. Definitely my new favorite flat and its a lot of fun to fish around on. Only problem is the amount of sting rays hiding out up there. They seem to like the grass more than the sand unfortunately:thumbdown: very hard to see.


----------



## ryanwisco (Dec 27, 2014)

Love that setup man! I frequently wade with a backpack on.. its tricky. Would love to hear what you used to make that! Might have to make one myself


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

That does look like an awesome setup! Nice fish as usual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice fish! I didn't know redfish ate cigarette lighters.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks guys. Haha Butcher, always a joker. Lighter used for a size reference.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Jeff your floating basket is a hit! I have a dive float in my store room that I was going to sell off with everything else but not after reading your post. That float will find a new life looking kind of like your float, excellent fruition of an idea.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeff are you ready to do it again? Come on... im heading out by 1500 meet at the spot 1600... bring the float


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Thanks guys. Haha Butcher, always a joker. Lighter used for a size reference.



Sorry about that. I thought the crab legs were used as a size reference for the cigarette lighter. At any rate, that was a heck of a catch.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Kim said:


> Jeff your floating basket is a hit! I have a dive float in my store room that I was going to sell off with everything else but not after reading your post. That float will find a new life looking kind of like your float, excellent fruition of an idea.


Glad to hear this was helpful to you. It's amazing how much of a difference it makes having something like this when you are no where near the shoreline. Detailed description still to come....


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Glad to hear this was helpful to you. It's amazing how much of a difference it makes having something like this when you are no where near the shoreline. Detailed description still to come....



Seriously Jeff, thanks for sharing such great information. This is the type of report that can help anyone become a better fisherman - especially the land locked angler.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeff;

I've always had good luck on neap tides. I would have thought the trout would be done w/ the spawning cycle, especially due to the water temp...but as usual mother nature surprises me.

I used a belly boat in sand pit lakes, etc. up N. and appreciated the inner-tube as a table top...comes in handy.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeff, lets hit my spots now. We can launch the Skeeter. Call me or text when you get this. Quick trip last light bite and home in time to relax still. Come on ova for a flounder / red dinner !!

That flounder filleted out nice!!!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Jeff, 

Great report. Very useful information and very innovative device. Just wish more people would submit reports like these with some information that can be utilized. Thanks.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> Seriously Jeff, thanks for sharing such great information. This is the type of report that can help anyone become a better fisherman - especially the land locked angler.


No problem at all, glad to hear that. Reports have been scarce lately so figured I'd post a few. The fish are biting good in the heat but most people aren't out fishing for them. Maybe this will help some people get out and catch a few:thumbup:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Jeff;
> 
> I've always had good luck on neap tides. I would have thought the trout would be done w/ the spawning cycle, especially due to the water temp...but as usual mother nature surprises me.
> 
> I used a belly boat in sand pit lakes, etc. up N. and appreciated the inner-tube as a table top...comes in handy.


Thanks for the replies Bruce. I'm not sure what it is with the neap tides but that low water movement sure gets those big trout moving and eating. From what I've seen in the sound(and I could be very wrong)the spawn usually continues through September. Once that first cold front comes in October its usually over. Could be different further north where you normally fish. I used to fish Escambia bay a lot during the summer and didn't notice this as much as in the sound. 

Ahh a belly boat, they seam like a perfect platform to fish from. Briefly thought of getting one but then thought about sharks and alligators with my legs hanging down all the time:no:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Great report. Very useful information and very innovative device. Just wish more people would submit reports like these with some information that can be utilized. Thanks.


Thanks a lot, glad to hear it was helpful. Reports have really been scarce lately in general. The fish are out there and biting:thumbup:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Here's a link to the post on my floating fish basket/workstation if anyone is interested:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/getting-set-up-wading-583730/


----------

